# Tank Cars, Diamond-Shaped Pieces



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the name and purpose of the diamond-shaped pieces that extend upward on the bases of tank cars? There is typically one near each of the four corners of the tanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ShockControl said:


> Does anyone know the name and purpose of the diamond-shaped pieces that extend upward on the bases of tank cars? There is typically one near each of the four corners of the tanks.


Hazmat placard holders.

Flammable, corrosive, combustible ,oxidizers, w/t ID numbers whatever.

One on each side and the front & back.


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

big ed said:


> Hazmat placard holders.
> 
> Flammable, corrosive, combustible ,oxidizers, w/t ID numbers whatever.
> 
> One on each side and the front & back.


Thanks! 

Do you know if these were always used, or were they introduced during a certain period?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ShockControl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know if these were always used, or were they introduced during a certain period?



I started hauling hazmat in a box trailer in 1968. 

No placards or any kind of labels were required, in 1968. Just a weight was stenciled on.

The only thing was that the red drums were flammable don't smoke by them, the black drums were corrosive don't touch the goo if they were leaking, the blue drums were chlorinated not good to breath and the orange drums were combustibles OK to smoke around but be careful. 

In the early 70's they started labeling the small shipping boxes of gal jugs that corrosives came in that went out on something like a Fed X or UPS van, for air travel.

Early 70's placards for tank trucks came around. But no numbers just the name of the hazmat, flammable corrosive etc. 
Early 80's the numbers were added for product ID.

Around the middle 80's things really started to move with the Right To Know Law. 1986 I think it was.

So I would say there were none before 1970 ish.
Now RR cars might have had a little earlier start but I don't think so.

I will research the year a little more when I have the time. 
Now you have me wondering, I got a project going on just stopped in here for a moment.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This link is to a DOT Emergency Response Guide that will explain all the different placards. 


http://phmsa.dot.gov/pv_obj_cache/p...A2EBF6A80ADB640BCA8E4200/filename/ERG2012.pdf


David


----------

